# The Worst Commercial Beer!



## matti (12/9/07)

I was a great believer that there are no bad beers.
Well, some just are better then other.
Homebrewers have a habit to slag VB and like for bad beer.
I think i have found one that is worse.

Little Creatures Golden Ale.
It taste like a brewweiser munich lager brew wirh kiy yeast heavily oxidised.  lol
Seriously it is incredible bland.
I brew a lager that turned out a bit thin and only had an IBU around 25 that tasted more then that with HSA.
"Blow me down" as Captain 'You know who' would have said.

What you worst commercial beer? h34r:


----------



## citizensnips (12/9/07)

Hahn Ice is one of the worste most bland tasting beers i've ever had


----------



## Murcluf (12/9/07)

Anheuser-Busch's Michelob ULTRA "vomit in a bottle" the only time in my life where I bought a beer and couldn't bring myself to drink it.


----------



## captian black beer (12/9/07)

I never knew Little Creatures made a golden ale.
As far as I'm aware, they only made a Pale, Bright, a Pils, and a Midstrength - Rogers.

The Bright ale isn't much to write home about, but the rest are great. Many a night has been spent knocking back the Pale Ales and Rogers. Best served at the brewery I've found. Beautiful Place


----------



## captian black beer (12/9/07)

Got side tracked anyway. 

Worst Beer - if you can call light beer a beer, is Hahn Light. Never really been a fan of anything Hahn makes.


----------



## bakkerman (12/9/07)

Any Ice beers.. Ice = tasteless


----------



## matti (12/9/07)

Sorry
Finding it hard to read the label but I meant
James Squire Golden Ale

Pardon to Little creature out there


----------



## Inge (12/9/07)

matti said:


> Sorry
> Finding it hard to read the label but I meant
> James Squire Golden Ale
> 
> Pardon to Little creature out there



There are much, much worse beers out there than JSGA.


----------



## discoloop (12/9/07)

I love JSGA. IMHO a lot of those light hoppy ales start out great but get very boring very quickly, but the first one is still delicious! 

There's plenty of worse beers. I picked up a six pack of a beer from el Salvador called "cantina" or similar that was just appalling.

Edit: Don't ask why a latin-american beer in a clear bottle didn't set the alarm bells ringing.


----------



## choppadoo (12/9/07)

I'll have to come to JSGA defence here as well. I think its a top beer. It is a lighter style, not big on IBUs or malt, but its got a bunch of amarillo on the nose and i'll applaud any commercial brewery that bothers to produce something with a hint of hop aroma, rather than iso-hop the arse out of it. 
any hahn or tooheys cheapies or west end get a shot at the spoon.


----------



## dr K (12/9/07)

> Sorry
> Finding it hard to read the label but I meant
> James Squire Golden Ale



Well..I know that MSB have recently changed their labeling but James Squire Golden Ale would still be very difficult to be seen as a Little Creatures, even at 20 meters.
I happen to very much like the Golden Ale, it is a fantastic beer in Summer and I hazard a guess but I would estimate that it is about 30% malted wheat in the grist.
The malted wheat, in combination with really fine use of Amarillo certainly make it my favorite summer draught beer (from those that I can get close- by).
Perhaps our beer connissuer will next be telling us that Hahn Super Alpha is a crap tasteless diacetyl ridden lager after he tastes a bottle of Matilda Bay Alpha Ale (my when available favorite beer on tap by the way)

K


----------



## Enerjex (13/9/07)

must say i'm a fan of js golden ale too, very refreshing. i also quite like little creatures bright ale, is just a bit different, which i like. as far as the worst commercial i'd probably have to give it to carlton cold, however i think the most overated beer that mega swillers pay a premium for is corona, tastes like cat's pees.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/9/07)

matti said:


> Sorry
> Finding it hard to read the label but I meant
> James Squire Golden Ale
> 
> Pardon to Little creature out there




FFS it must of been mislabeled  I reckon its tops :super: , even gone as far as to look up some clone recipes. The worst I have had would be most beers that don't have any particular style to it. Yep you guessed it the megaswill brand. West End Draught, VB, Tooheys, Hahns, Carlton Cold, the bloody list just goes on and on and on and on........... But again it is personel taste. The most over rated bloody hob nob beer would have to be Crown Lager. Sooner buy JS for near on the same money!!! I love Amarillo.

BYB


----------



## Enerjex (13/9/07)

sorry i didn't think of crown lager when i was writing my previous post! lol I'll put my flame suit on and say that some mega swill beer is definitely worse than others, not saying they're good but if I was offered a VB if there was nothing else I'd take it (doesn't mean I like it), but if I was offered a carlton cold I'd turn it down. I also hate tooheys new with a passion. carlton light anyone


----------



## skippy (13/9/07)

Aussie beer: All Ice Beers, Emu Export, All Castlemain, remember Red Dog - shite too, VB, Almost all light beer, Fosters crap is included.

Foreign: Had an Ale in London called Spitfire - shite, London Pride - shite, Fullers - shite, Carlsberg -shite, Stella - shite, Anything Scottish especially Tenents - very shite! American Budweisser - very shite. 

Grand Shittest beer in the world is Newcastle Brown - absolute disgrace to Northern England

followed closely by two Nigerian beers served in Lagos, with formaldehyde as ingredient (cheap preservative in 3rd world places). They are Star Lager and Gilder (Nigerian Gilder). Ever wanted to die after a night on the lash - these two will bring you close to feeling like suicide as a easy way out of dealing with the hangover

LINK: http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/star-lager-(n...ia)/12804/3352/
P.S. Most people that drink it come from rigs where they are dry and they have been working for 4 weeks straight, and its the only beer available. Even a local pro'zzies tastes good to them.


----------



## Trent (13/9/07)

Quote Skippy :
Aussie beer: All Ice Beers, Emu Export, All Castlemain, remember Red Dog - shite too, VB, Almost all light beer, Fosters crap is included.

Foreign: Had an Ale in London called Spitfire - shite, London Pride - shite, Fullers - shite, Carlsberg -shite, Stella - shite, Anything Scottish especially Tenents - very shite! American Budweisser - very shite. 

Grand Shittest beer in the world is Newcastle Brown - absolute disgrace to Northern England

followed closely by two Nigerian beers served in Lagos, with formaldehyde as ingredient (cheap preservative in 3rd world places). They are Star Lager and Gilder (Nigerian Gilder). Ever wanted to die after a night on the lash - these two will bring you close to feeling like suicide as a easy way out of dealing with the hangover

LINK: http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/star-lager-(n...ia)/12804/3352/
P.S. Most people that drink it come from rigs where they are dry and they have been working for 4 weeks straight, and its the only beer available. Even a local whores piss tastes good to them.

End quote




Wow, Skippy
Tell it like it is! :beerbang: Did you try any beers that you actually liked while you were overseas? :lol: That's a hell of a long "shite" list, surely Scotland produce SOMETHING worth drinking. Could be wrong, though, dont actually remember my trip there.
To keep it on topic - I got dysentery drinking Cristal in Peru once, so that would probably rate as a pretty bad one. Worst one? Natural Lite from the US, I would guess off the top of me head.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Hargie (13/9/07)

....Tooheys Red....


....it's the liquified stool of satan....




.....oh....and fresh schooners on tap of JS golden ale at the Forbes Hotel in Sydney after the Down/Black Sabbath gig was near orgasmic...


----------



## fraser_john (13/9/07)

Pabst Blue Ribbon fom the USA.......

blech


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/9/07)

TUI India Pale Ale..

I'm pretty fair minded, I wont call a beer crap till I've tried it 3 times... it might just be a bad bottle, I might have a cold or whatever, it might just be a bad batch of usually good beer.

3 tries on different occasions in different places... if its bad all three times, then it really is bad.

My three tries at the TUI IPA resulted in three sink pours.... bloody terrible.


----------



## yardy (13/9/07)

worst beer

a can of tooheys that had been rolling around on the floor of the ute for that long that it was silver, drank it hot :blink: 

best beer

my 1st AG


----------



## jendres (13/9/07)

Redback Cristal

I don't mind the original Redback, but this was terrible.

http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/matilda-bay-r...-cristal/66749/

One of the ratings sums it up well:
"Skunky aroma, bit like burnt rubber and wheat malt. Clean golden body with fluffy white head. Has slight flavours suggesting it maybe a weizen bier of sort, hint of banana and clove maybe even some floral hops, but its short lived with overpowered by the spritzy carbonation giving off sulfary notes towards a drying finish that reminds me of drinking a diet Coke. Is this suppose to be some kind of low-carb take on a wheat beer?"


----------



## matti (13/9/07)

forgive me administrator but i was under the influence of one stubbie of JSGA when I started this thread please don't scold me.

hmmmm who knocked Stella hehe


----------



## tipsy (13/9/07)

Red Stripe is the only beer that I haven't been able to finish


----------



## mikem108 (13/9/07)

JSGA, good session beer, but worst I've had recently was from a Micro  -Red Duck Pale Ale was just nasty, sour acidic twang low on flavour, no hops detectablewent doen the drain, could have been a bad bottle reminded me of Outback lager. 

Don't get me started on TUI IPA, couldn't be further from an IPA if you tried, might as well get a bottle of VB and slap an IPA sticker on it


----------



## noodles (13/9/07)

I'm a big fan of JSGA, could drink the stuff for a living.

As for the worst beers, about 6 months ago I bought a box of Mountain Goat Hightail Ale that was undrinkable. Every stubbie I opened was so over carbonated that I literally couldn't drink the stuff, it was coming out my nose. I don't know if it was an infection or a stuff up with the second ferment, but I wasted my money there. I'm sure it's a nice drop when properly carbonated but I won't paying again to find out.


----------



## mfdes (13/9/07)

Wow, all this raving on about the James Squire beers!

I've always found them the most stale, oxidised, bland and unhoppy set of beers in the 'specialty or microbrewery' offer plate. Must be because being here in the turd below the bottom of the world... ... (from a beer freshness point of view) they've probably been sitting in the sun for a few months or years by the time a sucker like me gets to buy them...

Don't get me started on the waffle they write on the labels... who the hell thinks we're going to buy more beer if it has a nice imaginary story attached to it? As opposed to because it tastes good? 
Maybe reading the story is what you pay the extra money for 

MFS


----------



## troywhite (13/9/07)

matti said:


> What you worst commercial beer? h34r:



Crown Lager. 

I was at a mates house Monday night and he offered me either a Tooheys New or a Crown Lager. I took the Tooheys New. Seriously that beer is the shittiest of all shit beers.


----------



## captian black beer (13/9/07)

I'm suprised to see that no one has mentioned XXXX Gold. I couldn't finish a 3rd of a stubbie of that and I was forcing myself to do it for a dare.


----------



## PostModern (13/9/07)

mfdes said:


> Wow, all this raving on about the James Squire beers!
> 
> I've always found them the most stale, oxidised, bland and unhoppy set of beers in the 'specialty or microbrewery' offer plate. Must be because being here in the turd below the bottom of the world... ... (from a beer freshness point of view) they've probably been sitting in the sun for a few months or years by the time a sucker like me gets to buy them...
> 
> ...



We get them nice and fresh in Sydney/Wollongong. I guess the old rule of getting your beer as close to the brewery as possible is proven by this?

Only ever once got an oxidised one - in a Pub function room. It must have been sitting there a while. When I complained, it was cheerfully replaced with a fresh beer.


----------



## mfdes (13/9/07)

Captian Black Beer said:


> I'm suprised to see that no one has mentioned XXXX Gold. I couldn't finish a 3rd of a stubbie of that and I was forcing myself to do it for a dare.



Ahhhh, the good old burnt rubber aroma of clusters hops... how else would you describe it? Did you know HPA (Hop Products Australia) still grow clusters exclusively on contract for Castlemaine brewery? They've built a loyal following with that flavour and they're too scared to change hop varieties. 

MFS


----------



## glennheinzel (13/9/07)

Non-American brown ales get my goat. ie, Kent Old Brown Ale and Newcastle Brown Ale.


Edit: Perhaps the issue is that I'm not a fan of the (non-American) brown ales in general, rather than these being particularly bad beers.


----------



## merlinthehapypig (13/9/07)

I love JSGA, it's probably my favourite James Squier beer.

Worst? XXXX Gold gets my vote. I spent 9 months working in nth queensland and now that i'm back in melbourne i no longer have to worry about someone shouting a round of XXXX Gold....

I second Crown Lager it's aweful, followed by Carlton Cold, anything with "Ice" in the name, Tooheys New and most Tooheys offerings (though I like tooheys pils actually)


----------



## Maple (13/9/07)

I've been know to have a few commercial beers, especailly down at the cricket club, all are pretty average, but wouldn't kick'em back. The worst offender I've had, was in Canada -> Lakeport (lager/pilsner? not sure the title), but affectionately know from 1st sip onwards as "Lake-Trout". I reckon it tasted pretty close to licking a fresh laketrout. that beer I would knock back.

Maple


----------



## jayse (13/9/07)

I sometimes don't get why some people quote beers as being bland and boring and taste like nothing as being the worst beers, doesn't make sense. I'd rather drink a beer like that than a bad beer which actually tastes awfull, I take bland and boring over horrible anyday.

Had the most bland beer the other day watching the footy, hahn super dry! Often during the footy with mates we have a on going practical joke were if someone leaves their beer for too long and leaves the room its contents gets swapped for any number of things. In this case you could swap the contents for cold water and the drinker would need a few sips before actually noticing. But that doesn't make it the worst tasting beer ever, how could it be? it has no taste.

Beer I have least enjoyed ever was a pint of Reachs or whatever the hell that horrid stuff is called, in fairness I only had one and it was after only a few hours sleep and a few days of drinking heavily. Either way I'am not tempted to try it again.


----------



## Steve (13/9/07)

Worst for me: Tooheys New......couple of years ago on a mates property 3 hours north west of Bourke, middle of summer, 48 degrees. 10 blokes, 2 fridges, that were as old as the property, 1 for food, 1 for beer......result - warm tooheys new.....I cant even bring myself to drink a cold one if offered.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drsmurto (13/9/07)

I have to second Jayses comments about bland beers. Bland doesnt = shit. 

I was surprised to see the listing of several english ales on that list. Fresh ale from the handpump in a pommy pub isnt a hoppy, slap you around the face APA but something that should be appreciated for what it is. I quite like Newcastle brown, and several of the others you listed. Subtle ESBs have a place in my bar next to APAs and everything in between. And a few bottles of JSGA never go astray. 

Worst - probably any megaswill aussie draught. I have a 6 pack of carlton cold that a mate brought around. he ended up drinking my beers and left the coldies behind. Not sure what i am supposed to do with them?


----------



## petesbrew (13/9/07)

jayse said:


> Had the most bland beer the other day watching the footy, hahn super dry! Often during the footy with mates we have a on going practical joke were if someone leaves their beer for too long and leaves the room its contents gets swapped for any number of things. In this case you could swap the contents for cold water and the drinker would need a few sips before actually noticing. But that doesn't make it the worst tasting beer ever, how could it be? it has no taste.



Yep, bought a case of this recently, based on the taste of one stubby at the casino a couple of months back.
You know the drill: first one tastes okay, then every other one is tasteless... Oh well, low carb and all that.
Not the worst beer I've ever had, though.


----------



## bigholty (13/9/07)

I take value into account when I give the finger to Crown Lager as one of my worst. After playing (and losing) a basketball final, the captain has come back to the table with a round of Crownies instead of the standard after-match Coopers Pale - something a bit 'special' to celebrate the end of the season!! Tastes worse + costs more = bad


----------



## bear09 (13/9/07)

troywhite said:


> Crown Lager.
> 
> I was at a mates house Monday night and he offered me either a Tooheys New or a Crown Lager. I took the Tooheys New. Seriously that beer is the shittiest of all shit beers.



Anyone who picks a Tooheys Spew over a Crownie needs to have their head and Palate examined. Tooheys Spew is a horrible beer. Its watery and has a horrible off like tang on the end of it. Crownies do have their bad batches - thats for sure - but when they are good (and this is most of the time) honestly - tell me what part of the flavour is undesirable. The crownies I have in the fridge atm are smooth and crisp with a slightly sweet malt flavour followed by a lasting smooth bitter after taste that on a fresh spring afternoon is pretty dam fine. The only thing I can bag is the aroma - ordinary because of the POR but that like CSA is part of the character.
I am a passionate AG home brewer and still to this day If I am offered a crownie I gladly accept.

Cheers! :chug:


----------



## therook (13/9/07)

Anything North or West of the border

Rook


----------



## drsmurto (13/9/07)

therook said:


> Anything North or West of the border
> 
> Rook



A fan of VB _et al_ then?


----------



## therook (13/9/07)

DrSmurto said:


> A fan of VB _et al_ then?




yer Dr, i've had my fair share and dare say will drink a lot more when ever i go fishing.....

Rook


----------



## mckenry (13/9/07)

My worst ever - and I have had plenty of bland fizz in my time is Powers Bitter. Its below the Tooheys & VB bar - which is oh so low already.. Most over-rated - yep - Crownies. I always have a good laugh, when at overpriced functions/receptions where the new couple of father of the groom etc pay top $$$ and opt for Crown Lager. I go round and tell people that these Crownies are just Fosters in a fancy bottle, to attract women to drink beer. Maybe its a myth, why spoil a good story with a bit of truth anyway? After hearing the 'Fosters in a fancy bottle' yarn, people start drinking wine, spirits, whatever.
Back to Powers - does it still exist? I defy anyone to admit to liking it!


----------



## danbeer (13/9/07)

Enerjex said:


> (snip) think the most overated beer that mega swillers pay a premium for is corona, tastes like cat's pees.




Not cats pee - Corona comes from squeezing Chiwowas!


----------



## noodles (13/9/07)

therook said:


> Anything North or West of the border



I'd be lost without beers from west of the border, Coopers & Little Creatures make up about 80% of my commercial beer purchases.


----------



## tangent (13/9/07)

Worst End Dirt, Crownies, Carton Draught Soap and Bluetongue are the beers I'd skip and have a glass of wine instead.


----------



## dflower (13/9/07)

The only beer I've ever had to tip out was a Lawrence Victor Coonawarra Ale. I chewed through the first one but when I tried it a second time I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Jerry (13/9/07)

I suppose my vote for worst beer would be the only one I can remember tipping out. I can't even remember the name (stricken from my memory) but it was a chilli beer from, I think, Sunshine Coast Brewery?

I'm actually a big chilli and beer (obviously) fan, just not mixed together that way.


Honourable mention also to Hahn Ice. Bought a slab years ago cause it was cheap. Didn't tip 'em out but gee it was a struggle.


Scott


----------



## Cracka (13/9/07)

XXXX Bitter, I'm sure the XXXX stands for Metamucil the next day :blink:


----------



## Tseay (13/9/07)

Last year- had a Budweiser at LA airport while in transit. Thinking maybe it tastes better here. Wife had to finish it. Seriously, one good thing about Bud Lite is that is has almost no taste, which puts it ahead of a lot of mainstream US beers, that I just could not drink.


----------



## arogers (13/9/07)

Recently had the misfortune to purchase a sixer of Byron Bay "Premium Ale". I was out of HB ale and thought I would go buy something different at the bottlo for a change.

1. its not an ale, its just megaswill lager - ala VB
2. see above


----------



## PostModern (13/9/07)

jayse said:


> I sometimes don't get why some people quote beers as being bland and boring and taste like nothing as being the worst beers, doesn't make sense. I'd rather drink a beer like that than a bad beer which actually tastes awfull, I take bland and boring over horrible anyday.



Yes of course. But in my books, Good = tasty and interesting, therefore Bad = bland and boring. Foul tasting beers are of course worse.




bear09 said:


> Anyone who picks a Tooheys Spew over a Crownie needs to have their head and Palate examined. Tooheys Spew is a horrible beer. Its watery and has a horrible off like tang on the end of it. Crownies do have their bad batches - thats for sure - but when they are good (and this is most of the time) honestly - tell me what part of the flavour is undesirable. The crownies I have in the fridge atm are smooth and crisp with a slightly sweet malt flavour followed by a lasting smooth bitter after taste that on a fresh spring afternoon is pretty dam fine. The only thing I can bag is the aroma - ordinary because of the POR but that like CSA is part of the character.
> I am a passionate AG home brewer and still to this day If I am offered a crownie I gladly accept.
> 
> Cheers! :chug:



On another forum I frequent someone just described Crown as tasting like parmesan and vomit. I couldn't think of the words for the last one I had, but that description pretty much sums it up. I make no apologies to those who like it, it is a shockingly bad beer for the money. Doesn't hold a candle to other Australian Premium lagers. Each to his own, tho. Each to his own. I might wake up one day and discover my palate has changed, but I really doubt it.


----------



## Lukes (13/9/07)

After enjoying a recent 2 weeks holiday over in Fiji I would have to say this stuff is the worst I have tried and I have a good idea why:
It has something to do with the fosters group.
No shortage of cane sugar in Fiji and I think *at least* 30% makes it into this beer.
It's called Bitter but it's a Lager but only in the brew length and maybe a serving fridge.
They do a watered down version called Gold.






If it wasn't for the tropical heat... :blink: 

- Luke


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/9/07)

Captian Black Beer said:


> I'm suprised to see that no one has mentioned XXXX Gold. I couldn't finish a 3rd of a stubbie of that and I was forcing myself to do it for a dare.




I did, sought of. It would come under my mega swill label.  

BYB


----------



## Fents (13/9/07)

I've never had a commercial beer i couldnt drink.


----------



## Uncle Fester (13/9/07)

skippy said:


> .... two Nigerian beers served in Lagos, with formaldehyde as ingredient (cheap preservative in 3rd world places). They are Star Lager and Gilder (Nigerian Gilder). Ever wanted to die after a night on the lash - these two will bring you close to feeling like suicide as a easy way out of dealing with the hangover




I back up the Formaldehyde assertion. Worst beer I ever had was Egyptian Stella. Apparently the Mummies arent the only thing in Egypt preserved with formaldehyde h34r: 

Even the (now faint) memory of this beer makes me feel like wretching. :huh: 

Festa.


----------



## petesbrew (13/9/07)

Lukes said:


> After enjoying a recent 2 weeks holiday over in Fiji I would have to say this stuff is the worst I have tried and I have a good idea why:
> It has something to do with the fosters group.
> No shortage of cane sugar in Fiji and I think *at least* 30% makes it into this beer.
> It's called Bitter but it's a Lager but only in the brew length and maybe a serving fridge.
> ...


Ah yes, the old Fiji Bitter!

Yep, the tropical heat did help this baby go down.
Would've been tastier if it weren't for those [email protected]@king flies landing in each and every schooner!


----------



## geoffi (13/9/07)

Cairns Draught.

After a week on a fossil dig 100 km out of Charters Towers, someone turned up with a slab of this stuff. Even with a throat full of dust this is quite simply unbloodydrinkable.

Off to Vanuatu next week. Home of the dreaded 'Tusker'. Another CUB bastard child, I believe. Not exactly offensively bad, but pretty bland and so little head it would pass for a local in Sleepy Hollow.

I should add that Vanuatu has it's own 'VB' -- Vanuatu Bitter.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/07)

Lukes said:


> After enjoying a recent 2 weeks holiday over in Fiji I would have to say this stuff is the worst I have tried and I have a good idea why:
> It has something to do with the fosters group.
> No shortage of cane sugar in Fiji and I think *at least* 30% makes it into this beer.
> It's called Bitter but it's a Lager but only in the brew length and maybe a serving fridge.
> ...



:lol: :lol: Basically Fiji VB... Hey that rhymes. 

Warren -


----------



## Mercs Own (13/9/07)

The last two bad commercial beers I had the misfortune of putting to my lips and did not finish was Blue Tounge Lager and that Cold Ultra Chill Carlton beer - YUK!


----------



## capretta (13/9/07)

really? i think the bluetoungue is pretty drinkable compared to american lagers..

has anyone tried miller genuine draught?

omg i think it broke my tongue.. 

i took it back and just bought a coopers.


----------



## PostModern (13/9/07)

capretta said:


> really? i think the bluetoungue is pretty drinkable compared to american lagers..
> 
> has anyone tried miller genuine draught?
> 
> ...



I had Millers a long, long time ago, as part of an American 6-pack. It was better than Bud, but I recall enjoying a VB afterwards.


----------



## jimmy01 (13/9/07)

only thing this thread proves is that beer drinkers tatse buds vary vastly between individuals. 

For my 2 cents worth - Buckleys Bock is the worst beer I have ever had

Jimmy


----------



## tangent (13/9/07)

....oh, and James Squire (something, maybe amber ale) on hand pump. Stinky and couldn't finish it. Dam water, silt and rust smells.


----------



## sinkas (13/9/07)

Dude,
Please dont make such sweeping statements, there are plenty of god scottish beers, and Fullers Shite? 

Whatever.


----------



## fixa (13/9/07)

With out a doubt, West End Draught for me. The most revolting foulest drink i've ever experienced. Fermented murray river water..... Do you know what the victorians do in the murray river?

But i also cannot stomach Coldies, TED, Carlton extra dry??, and all watery light megaswill beers. As for crownies... i guess marketing has really paid off there...


----------



## Stuster (13/9/07)

jimmy01 said:


> For my 2 cents worth - Buckleys Bock is the worst beer I have ever had



It's certainly a terrible beer. I think some Indian beers have probably topped it for me.

For commercial beers at least. Some of my own efforts have been about the same standard, but for some reason I decided not to try to sell them. h34r: :lol: 

The ratebeer drain pour reviews amuse me anyway. Link.


----------



## sinkas (13/9/07)

Matilda Bay Grayston Reserve

Looks like turd, smells like rotting meat, and tastes like they forgot to ferment it!


----------



## Adamt (13/9/07)

Can't quite put my finger on the worst one... but:

Tooheys New/extra dry/old smells like poo. (Actually kind of works a bit with tooheys old).

Carlton&United beers (all the same but in different bottles) have a rancid, sort of tangy yeast aftertaste.

WED still tops the list for me though I'd have to say. Combination of both the smelly poo and the tangy yeast.


----------



## Duff (13/9/07)

Lukes said:


> After enjoying a recent 2 weeks holiday over in Fiji I would have to say this stuff is the worst I have tried and I have a good idea why:
> It has something to do with the fosters group.
> No shortage of cane sugar in Fiji and I think *at least* 30% makes it into this beer.
> It's called Bitter but it's a Lager but only in the brew length and maybe a serving fridge.
> ...



Very easy to neck and at much better than the Fiji Malt House offerings, based near Suva. They had all 5 on tap on Denarau Island at The Westin. Stickly sweet would best describe the range, 2 lagers, a pilsner, a pale ale and of all beers for Fiji, a bock! :huh:


----------



## lovemybeer (13/9/07)

matti said:


> I was a great believer that there are no bad beers.
> Well, some just are better then other.
> Homebrewers have a habit to slag VB and like for bad beer.
> I think i have found one that is worse.
> ...



Thank god I thought I was the ony one!!!!!!! 
I bought a carton $60 for that little creatures sh#t and was most annoyed as the fellow at the bottle shop said it was the best beer he has ever tatsed. I musn't have the taste for expensive crap :chug:


----------



## Inge (13/9/07)

lovemybeer said:


> Thank god I thought I was the ony one!!!!!!!
> I bought a carton $60 for that little creatures sh#t and was most annoyed as the fellow at the bottle shop said it was the best beer he has ever tatsed. I musn't have the taste for expensive crap :chug:



You'll learn.


----------



## browndog (14/9/07)

Jeez, we are up to post 72 and I can't believe nobody has mentioned Haagen Gold. To me this stuff left all bland beers for dead. It taste like it was made with "instant beer powder" but they only used one teaspoon instead of two. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Aviary (14/9/07)

Sadly, it was a Belgian beer - Jupiler. 

Surrounded by all that goodness and a crap lager (in a can) still managed to find its way past my lips.

Foul.


----------



## yardy (14/9/07)

tangent said:


> ....oh, and James Squire (something, maybe amber ale) on hand pump. Stinky and couldn't finish it. Dam water, silt and rust smells.



i'm with you on the Amber Ale tangent, couldn't stand it.

got flamed once for slagging this beer  

Yard


----------



## Ross (14/9/07)

I haven't been a fan of James Squire beers for a while now, they really seem to have changed & have developed a very samey taste which I don't particulary like. Drunk & blindfolded, I reckon I'd have trouble telling a lot of them apart B) 
That said there are far worse beers around.

Every beer has it's place & can taste good in the right enviroment. I even started to look forward to alcohol free Heiniken at the end of a hot working day in the sun, while staying in alcohol free Libya. 
.....All that is except my all time worst "Watney's Bleedin' Red Barrell", that was truly a metallic tasting travesty, that blighted English pubs for a few years.

cheers Ross


----------



## discoloop (14/9/07)

We had a vote for Byron Bay beer a while ago and I can second that. I'd forgotten just how bad it is. Off the top of my head I think it's brewed by Blue Tongue, which IMO is also pretty awful.


----------



## arogers (14/9/07)

Mercs Own said:


> The last two bad commercial beers I had the misfortune of putting to my lips and did not finish was Blue Tounge Lager and that Cold Ultra Chill Carlton beer - YUK!



I don't mind Blue Tongue Lager, only had it on tap though...


----------



## altstart (14/9/07)

Ross said:


> I haven't been a fan of James Squire beers for a while now, they really seem to have changed & have developed a very samey taste which I don't particulary like. Drunk & blindfolded, I reckon I'd have trouble telling a lot of them apart B)
> That said there are far worse beers around.
> 
> Every beer has it's place & can taste good in the right enviroment. I even started to look forward to alcohol free Heiniken at the end of a hot working day in the sun, while staying in alcohol free Libya.
> ...



Ahh Ross
Watneys Red Barrel 
Brings back memories of Hackney greyhound track and the only time I ever drank anything worse than Hahn Lite Yuck Yuck.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## gundaroo (14/9/07)

my vote goes to "celebrator",not sure where from but we where forced to drink this after complementry bloody marys whilst fishing for muskees in northern wisconsin.
the boat would pull up in the middle of the lake not long after sun-up and we would be treated to the" marys",then forced to drink this beer that has two plastic goats attached,the skipper called the beer "double bocked double goat", i called it distilled fox piss.
shocking stuff served at room or boat temp,we started fishing from the bank the next day.


----------



## davewalk (14/9/07)

Sorry Croweaters, but anything brewed in South Aust cannot be described as beer.
I remember in the bad old days, some 30 years ago, the brewery workers or truck drivers would regularly strike just prior to Christmas and supplies would quickly run out. We would then travel throughout Melbourne trying to find an outlet with beer left, going from pub to pub and finding a "no beer" sign out front.
Sometimes you'd find a pub that would have some but would limit you to 6 cans. Truly, very sad days. However, one Saturday night, Y&J's had a sign out front- "Packaged Beer, No Limit". In we went to be told it was Canberra Draught (or Bitter, Lager or something) and it's a good beer. So we buy a slab and head down to the Yarra River to sit and enjoy a drink but upon tasting it we disovered a most vile, foul tasting liquid that resembled the smell of cats piss. Upon looking at the fine print on the can we found the dreaded words- "Product of SA Brewing Co", an evil company if ever there was. Needless to say, we threw the rest in the river and that's why to this day people criticise the Yarra for its uncleanliness. So first you ruin our river, then you ruin our football league.


----------



## tangent (14/9/07)

that's just a decoy to keep you away from the Coopers.
and yes, SABC is evil.


----------



## TasChris (14/9/07)

Id have to vote for Tennants Super.
A truly awful beer.
Apparently the drink of choice for hobbos, alchos and soccer hooligans.
Very strong chemical after taste that nothing seems to remove. At 9% it really is fighting juice.
Chris


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/9/07)

tangent said:


> that's just a decoy to keep you away from the Coopers.
> and yes, SABC is evil.



I wouldn't be too hasty to chastise them tangent, after all they still brew Southwark Old Stout :wub: 

Worst tasted for mine would be Carling Black Label.

C&B
TDA


----------



## EK (14/9/07)

VB
XXXX - any XXXX variant
Hahn premium Light
Carlton Draught
Tooheys New

They're all crap.


----------



## tangent (14/9/07)

OK TDA, Southwark Old Stout is a good drop, especially if you like stout.


----------



## Rabbitz (14/9/07)

It is funny how the surroundings can make a difference. I hope none of you guys with an 'advanced palate' ever get the opportunity to work in say Vanuatu or Samoa for extended periods during summer...

Vanuatu Brewing's 'Tusker' is a very lightweight beer as is Samoa's Vailima. I am sure many here would treat them with derision, however, after a few weeks, they grow on you. None the least because they are light-weights, when it is 40C and 110% Humidity day after day, the last thing you want is a heavy beer.

For me the worst I have tried, was in Tassie and it was "DLite" or some such rot - A diabetic, low cal abortion. Mind you this was the late 80's (in Bicheno) when Millers Lite was also being sold....


----------



## mfdes (14/9/07)

I would have to say, agreeing in part with Ross about James Squire, that the more you're charged for a bad beer the worse it is, or at least the more outraged I am when I taste it. Thus I steer clear of JS with its label waffle.
Take Miller from the US and Corona also as good examples. My local bottleshop has the beer glass-front fridges sitting where they get all day sun streaming into the fridge. They put all their beer there, in full sun, and stuff like Miller and Corona, in clear bottles, which I wouldn't even pay to drink in their country, though I'm sure it's a well-made beer, soon turns undrinkable. Combine this with the fact that imports are almost invariably past their use-by date, and they're all both outrageously expensive (this IS Tasmania) AND undrinkable.

I am surprised the shop keeps selling them. Don't people realise beer ought not to taste of cardboard rubbed on a skunk?

Gotta love a good rant :chug: 

MFS


----------



## glennheinzel (14/9/07)

Gundaroo - Its a shame you didn't like the Celebrator as its rated as one of the top beers in the world.
www.ratebeer.com/Beer/ayinger-celebrator-doppelbock/1090/

Edit: Of course everyone has different palates and you don't have to like what the majority of likes. Of course the situation you drink the beer in would play a big part too (I doubt many beers would taste good straight after a bloody mary). It being served warm wouldn't have helped either.


----------



## gundaroo (14/9/07)

true rukh,
will give it another go under normal circumstances next time, is it available here?.


----------



## Aaron (14/9/07)

By a wide margin I think the worst commercial beer I have had is Beez Neez from Matilda Bay. I can't stand that stuff. I would even rather drink vb.


----------



## glennheinzel (14/9/07)

Gundaroo - I haven't seen it available here, although I'll be stumping up with some cash if anyone knows where to find it. I'm pretty sure that this beer is on Michael Jacksons's top 500 so drinking this beer would mean that I've only got another 420 to go>


----------



## Trent (14/9/07)

Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale - tastes and smells like someone spilled perfume or flowers, or both, in there.
Worldwide, it would have to be Rochefort 10 - tastes like they ruined a dark beer with plums and raisins. I always heard the belgians made good beer, but I think we need to send over a few CUB brewers to show em how it's done 
T.


----------



## Steve (14/9/07)

Trent said:


> Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale - tastes and smells like someone spilled perfume or flowers, or both, in there.


----------



## noodles (14/9/07)

Trent said:


> Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale



Shirley you can't be serious?


----------



## noodles (14/9/07)

Aaron said:


> By a wide margin I think the worst commercial beer I have had is Beez Neez from Matilda Bay. I can't stand that stuff. I would even rather drink vb.



I'm not a Beez Neez fan either, they do a nice Pilsner though.


----------



## randyrob (14/9/07)

"RESCH'S DINNER ALE"


----------



## Stuster (14/9/07)

Trent said:


> Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale - tastes and smells like someone spilled perfume or flowers, or both, in there.
> Worldwide, it would have to be Rochefort 10 - tastes like they ruined a dark beer with plums and raisins. I always heard the belgians made good beer, but I think we need to send over a few CUB brewers to show em how it's done
> T.



Good to see you sticking it to those beers with too much taste, Trent.  

Any time you're in Sydney, you'd better drop by and try my Bud Light clone. :super:


----------



## winkle (14/9/07)

Trent said:


> Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale - tastes and smells like someone spilled perfume or flowers, or both, in there.
> Worldwide, it would have to be Rochefort 10 - tastes like they ruined a dark beer with plums and raisins. I always heard the belgians made good beer, but I think we need to send over a few CUB brewers to show em how it's done
> T.


----------



## Zizzle (14/9/07)

Trent said:


> Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale - tastes and smells like someone spilled perfume or flowers, or both, in there.



Blasphemy!!! Crucify him! :huh:


----------



## capretta (14/9/07)

haha nice troll trent..


----------



## drsmurto (14/9/07)

View attachment 14908


----------



## Duff (14/9/07)

Sucked in boys :lol: :lol:


----------



## reveler (14/9/07)

i'm yet to find an undrinkable beer.. There are beers that I don't like (such as Rochefort 10) but they are still drinkable.

I am tempted to pick up some Emu Export on the way out tonight. I always bag it, but have never tried it.

ahh the joys of being young and foolish :beerbang:


----------



## chookbilly (14/9/07)

Worst beer I've ever had was a pint of Dogbolter....
The stuff seriously tastes like liquified ground up coffee beans.....
I struggled through the pint and nearly threw up into the empty glass! hehe

I swiftly followed that up with a pint of my current favourite.... Mountain Goat Hightail Ale


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (14/9/07)

Boags St George, bloody terrible beer. One of the only (commercial) beers I have not been able to finish.

I think they feed mandarines too a goat then get it to piss in bottles.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/9/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I wouldn't be too hasty to chastise them tangent, after all they still brew Southwark Old Stout :wub:



What a great bang for buck stout that one is. You can get it for around $3 a bottle from Dan Murphy's. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## saturn (14/9/07)

Boags St George 
Blonde 
Tooheys Pils 
VB mid strength
Powers 



Long dead now and it should remain so , Empire beer by CUB


----------



## Muggus (14/9/07)

jimmy01 said:


> only thing this thread proves is that beer drinkers tatse buds vary vastly between individuals.
> 
> For my 2 cents worth - Buckleys Bock is the worst beer I have ever had
> 
> Jimmy


Double agreed! Something really tasted wrong about that beer, sour like it was infected or something. Their Pilz wasn't much better.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/9/07)

My current least favourite commercials would have to be:

Pure Blonde - how do they make water look that pale yellow colour and come out slightly fizzy.

and

Carlton Draught - this very astringent almost no body and noticeable grainy taste, all combined with that crap CUB yeast. They must be sparging the absolute bejesus out of the grain until there is almost nothing left. No wonder they want you to "drink it fresh".

Not sure why the Little Creatures and Rochefort 10 where nominated. Last beer tasting night my mates and I had we rated them as some of the best commercial beers. 

Maybe our taste buds develop differently down here in Vic


----------



## jimmy01 (14/9/07)

Trent said:


> Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale - tastes and smells like someone spilled perfume or flowers, or both, in there.
> Worldwide, it would have to be Rochefort 10 - tastes like they ruined a dark beer with plums and raisins. I always heard the belgians made good beer, but I think we need to send over a few CUB brewers to show em how it's done
> T.



You are joking aren't you?


----------



## Sammus (14/9/07)

Trent said:


> Worst beer in Oz would have to be Little Creatures Pale Ale



:lol:


----------



## Trent (14/9/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Not sure why the Little Creatures and Rochefort 10 where nominated. Last beer tasting night my mates and I had we rated them as some of the best commercial beers.



I was just having a bit of a troll, Chris. Got a few more than I thought I would, but some of the lads were awake to it  
I dont really like Bluetongue lager too much either, it is scarily pale, and tastes very strongly (to me) of acetaldehyde (green apples). For mine, it is a yeast by product that should be cleaned up after the yeast, like diacetyl, but they seem fairly proud of the green apple flavour. Each to their own I guess. I have actually refused one in a bar, after a mate bought one for me in a shout.  h34r: 
Trent

EDIT - I am looking forward to getting over to Stuster's one day for a Bud Light clone though. Yummo!


----------



## Sammus (14/9/07)

Mmm bud light, sounds the goods.

I hate Coopers Sparkling. I was pissed at the time and it still tasted like sh*t...I still can't bring myself to try another one, everyone else was drinkin them and loving it, so it probably wasnt an off batch.. I guess it coulda been though, they were the general megaswill loving public...


----------



## barfridge (15/9/07)

saturn said:


> Boags St George
> Blonde
> Tooheys Pils
> VB mid strength
> ...


Empire was relaunched as Pure Bland. It's still shit, and they've recently added $10 to a carton price as people started buying it because it's low carb. It used to be quite budget at $30-35, now it's $40-45.


----------



## dr K (15/9/07)

There seems to be quite a group of drinkers out there who consider one beer or another crap,we see a beer described by one as bland and another as flavorsome..even if those flavours are reminiscent of vomit or goats piss...quite a divide of sensory evaluation of the same beer. I will restrict this to local _fresh_ beers, just for an experiment.
Get some VB, some Fosters, some Tooheys New even some Crown or $x and do a proper blind tasting, a real assessment of the beers, use a BJCP scoresheet if you want, or do a compare and contrast.
Describe the aroma, examine the look of the beer, the carbonation, the head retention, taste it, record the mouthfeel, describe the tastes both on the palate and after, does it have a big malt character [ok give that one a miss] , does it finish dry or sweet, is there a lingering hop bitterness and on and on.
Having taken the (apparent) myriad of faults on board then write a few (or many as you wish if its that bad) lines about how you feel the beer could be improved.
THEN and only then can your criticism be taken seriously by anyone more intelligent than a parrot.

K


----------



## matti (15/9/07)

#117 Posts and almost as many Opinions. :lol:


----------



## Aaron (15/9/07)

dr K said:


> There seems to be quite a group of drinkers out there who consider one beer or another crap,we see a beer described by one as bland and another as flavorsome..even if those flavours are reminiscent of vomit or goats piss...quite a divide of sensory evaluation of the same beer. I will restrict this to local _fresh_ beers, just for an experiment.
> Get some VB, some Fosters, some Tooheys New even some Crown or $x and do a proper blind tasting, a real assessment of the beers, use a BJCP scoresheet if you want, or do a compare and contrast.
> Describe the aroma, examine the look of the beer, the carbonation, the head retention, taste it, record the mouthfeel, describe the tastes both on the palate and after, does it have a big malt character [ok give that one a miss] , does it finish dry or sweet, is there a lingering hop bitterness and on and on.
> Having taken the (apparent) myriad of faults on board then write a few (or many as you wish if its that bad) lines about how you feel the beer could be improved.
> ...


I think this is a more subjective question Dr K. I personally don't like and wouldn't pay money for a beer like Budweiser. However, I have judged it against bjcp style guides and give it a very high score because it is pretty close to being exactly what it is supposed to be.

I think this thread is about what people like not if a beer is technically correct. They are two very different things.


----------



## geoffi (15/9/07)

AlwayzLoozeCount said:


> Boags St George, bloody terrible beer. One of the only (commercial) beers I have not been able to finish.



Hear, hear.

Yes, I'd put that on a par with Cairns Draught for sheer nastiness.

Oh, and I'd forgetten the 'Decline and Fall' of Empire. 

Bleeuccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/9/07)

Aaron said:


> I think this is a more subjective question Dr K. I personally don't like and wouldn't pay money for a beer like Budweiser. However, I have judged it against bjcp style guides and give it a very high score because it is pretty close to being exactly what it is supposed to be.
> 
> I think this thread is about what people like not if a beer is technically correct. They are two very different things.




You're tight Aaron, but DrK does have a point... I was just as prone to spouting off about all the crappy flavourless beers that are out there.

Then I did a couple of sessions of tasting via blind triangle tests and blind flights; and learned to mostly shut up. It seems that where I am capable of actually telling the difference between two beers (one which I previously like and one I hated) then I am also prone to picking out the beer I thought I disliked as the best in a flight.

The whole properly run blind tasting thing, especially the triangle tests.. is a horrible wake up call. In general I prefer to forget it ever happened and pretend that my palate is actually functional.


----------



## discoloop (15/9/07)

Hmmm....Boags St George. I'd previously voted for Byron Bay Beer and Bluetongue lager, but I'd drink either of those any day over Boags St George. Man, is that stuff even beer?


----------



## tangent (15/9/07)

> You're tight Aaron


 :blink:


----------



## goatherder (15/9/07)

I don't much like Carlton Draught - it's got a soapy flavour and gives me a headache. I'd pick New or VB over it any day if that was the choice. I was also pretty disappointed with Hunter Draught, although the Hunter Old is pretty nice.

A few people have mentioned JS Amber Ale. I'm generally quite a fan but I've found the quality varies considerably. The worst examples I've found had a cat's piss aroma.


----------



## dibby33 (15/9/07)

VB. Just cannot get my head around it (even as a quencher)
I have a problem with not liking beers. Beers all have their own qualities. Sometimes it just takes a six pack in a session to appreciate them ;-)


----------



## Aaron (15/9/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Then I did a couple of sessions of tasting via blind triangle tests and blind flights; and learned to mostly shut up. It seems that where I am capable of actually telling the difference between two beers (one which I previously like and one I hated) then I am also prone to picking out the beer I thought I disliked as the best in a flight.


Hence my point about this being subjective. If you like a beer it is much more than flavour. We are all victims of marketing and various bias. Someone told me the other night that they won't make a kolsch because they like alts for example. So the beer we consider the "worst" is a function of all these bias'. It being technically accurate or not isn't really the point. There is a place for real analysis but I don't think that is the intention of this thread.

I also like to analyse beers and went through the whole process of studying for and sitting the bjcp exam. I still have my bias'. When asked to judge or analyse a beer we put aside our bias and analyse a beer to the best of our ability. When asked what I think is the best or worst that takes into account all the other stuff.


----------



## domonsura (15/9/07)

davewalk said:


> Sorry Croweaters, but anything brewed in South Aust cannot be described as beer.
> I remember in the bad old days, some 30 years ago, the brewery workers or truck drivers would regularly strike just prior to Christmas and supplies would quickly run out. We would then travel throughout Melbourne trying to find an outlet with beer left, going from pub to pub and finding a "no beer" sign out front.
> Sometimes you'd find a pub that would have some but would limit you to 6 cans. Truly, very sad days. However, one Saturday night, Y&J's had a sign out front- "Packaged Beer, No Limit". In we went to be told it was Canberra Draught (or Bitter, Lager or something) and it's a good beer. So we buy a slab and head down to the Yarra River to sit and enjoy a drink but upon tasting it we disovered a most vile, foul tasting liquid that resembled the smell of cats piss. Upon looking at the fine print on the can we found the dreaded words- "Product of SA Brewing Co", an evil company if ever there was. Needless to say, we threw the rest in the river and that's why to this day people criticise the Yarra for its uncleanliness. So first you ruin our river, then you ruin our football league.



mental note......no beer for Davewalk......and anyway, they labelled it correctly when they put 'Canberra' on it. They were just sending some shit beer to the pollies, your fault for drinking it 




Rabbitz said:


> It is funny how the surroundings can make a difference. I hope none of you guys with an 'advanced palate' ever get the opportunity to work in say Vanuatu or Samoa for extended periods during summer...
> 
> Vanuatu Brewing's 'Tusker' is a very lightweight beer as is Samoa's Vailima. I am sure many here would treat them with derision, however, after a few weeks, they grow on you. None the least because they are light-weights, when it is 40C and 110% Humidity day after day, the last thing you want is a heavy beer.
> 
> For me the worst I have tried, was in Tassie and it was "DLite" or some such rot - A diabetic, low cal abortion. Mind you this was the late 80's (in Bicheno) when Millers Lite was also being sold....



Vailima is right up there on my worst beers list, along with Fiji Bitter.



Aaron said:


> By a wide margin I think the worst commercial beer I have had is Beez Neez from Matilda Bay. I can't stand that stuff. I would even rather drink vb.



Someone bought a six of this around thinking it impress me. I was impressed by their effort, but sadly the beer left me not wanting to finish the bottle.


Others that come to mind fairly quickly are:
XXXX (well and truly up there)
Cristal (Quilmes) ...yuck. God knows why it's so popular over in S.America
Bintang (so many have been refused to fly because of that stuff.... )
Lion Brown, Lion Red, DB Draught.........................................................................
..
ANYTHING with the CUB logo on it in it or near it.
Reschs Pilsner

And I'm sorry all those who have had better experiences than I, but I have yet to try a commercial english beer that I coult drink, just one. And as for serving them at room temp............


----------



## Weizguy (15/9/07)

PostModern said:


> <abbrev>Each to his own, tho. Each to his own. I might wake up one day and discover my palate has changed, but I really doubt it.
> </abbrev>


I remember this guy who worked with my organisation as a financial advisor. He found that he was drinking Tooheys New instead of his beloved VB, but didn't qustion his change of taste at the time. Next thing he knew, he was in hospital with meningitis (IIRC) fighting for his life. He sez that it (the beer thing) was an early symptom of the illness. 
Luckily he made it through and now owns a pub near me. I say he never got over the meningitis, if he still drinks either beer.
I don't know him too well, and would never expect a shout from the publican anyway (read as "[email protected]" - how they got to own a pub in the first place probably)...especially if it's one of the above beers.

Seth


----------



## blackbock (15/9/07)

dr K said:


> Get some VB, some Fosters, some Tooheys New even some Crown or $x and do a proper blind tasting, a real assessment of the beers, use a BJCP scoresheet if you want, or do a compare and contrast.



Now wait on a second K,

Who is actually going to buy these? There is no way that I would waste my money on any of those brands any more, even for a test to PROVE they are shite. Maybe 10 years ago I would have, but certainly not now!
I can't see Lion Nathan or Fosters supplying samples for such a test either, they won't exactly come up smelling of roses...


----------



## oldbugman (15/9/07)

Worst beer I've had at a pub was a scharers lager. drank it at a pub in pyrmont.. terrible. tasted soo wrong.

was with 2 other AHB, ISB members.. we all struggled to drink it, with some not empty glasses being left on the table


----------



## dr K (15/9/07)

> Now wait on a second K,
> 
> Who is actually going to buy these? There is no way that I would waste my money on any of those brands any more, even for a test to PROVE they are shite. Maybe 10 years ago I would have, but certainly not now!
> I can't see Lion Nathan or Fosters supplying samples for such a test either, they won't exactly come up smelling of roses...



Blackbock
PM me with your account details and I will personally deposit funds to cover a stubby each of VB, Fosters,Tooheys New, Crown and 4XXX..about $12 by my reckoning..ON the condition that you will fully assess them (blind or otherwise..I don't care) AND post your results..for my part..not only will I pay for your beers but I will do the same myself AND post the results.

K


----------



## Zizzle (15/9/07)

dr K said:


> (blind or otherwise..I don't care)



What sort of beer should we drink to get blind before we move on to the megaswill?

Blind is about the only way many of us would willingly drink that crap.


----------



## hairofthedog (15/9/07)

matti said:


> I was a great believer that there are no bad beers.
> Well, some just are better then other.
> Homebrewers have a habit to slag VB and like for bad beer.
> I think i have found one that is worse.
> ...



carlton cold by a mile id rather drink warm milk


----------



## dr K (15/9/07)

> What sort of beer should we drink to get blind before we move on to the megaswill?



Metho ?????
(for preference not megaswill metho though)

K


----------



## Paxton (16/9/07)

dr K said:


> Metho ?????
> (for preference not megaswill metho though)
> 
> K




Metholated Spirits or Methanol?

One will kill you, the other will send you blind.

As for Commercial beer - I will NOT drink:

Leffe Blonde - three of us (two Home Brewers) had three litres to drink, and couldn't finish a Stubbie.
Toohey's Extra Dry, or Extra Dry Platinum
VB - only had one Schooner. One was enough.
Kent Old Brown.

I've been to the Little Creature's Brewery in Freemantle. Its a great spot, and nothing beats brewery fresh beer (except your own).

That'll do.


----------



## beernography (16/9/07)

Mountain Goat Pale Ale - blergh! I donated my glass to a native melbournian who could stomach it.


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (18/9/07)

Uncle Fester said:


> I back up the Formaldehyde assertion. Worst beer I ever had was Egyptian Stella. Apparently the Mummies arent the only thing in Egypt preserved with formaldehyde h34r:
> 
> Even the (now faint) memory of this beer makes me feel like wretching. :huh:
> 
> Festa.



I'm with you Festa,
I was banished to Port Saide for about 8 months with work a few years back and the only Anaesthetic I could get there was the Stella (or a very dangerous heart stopping scotch).
I would rate it up there with the worst beer ever. You could sit down to a well earned beer at the end of a dusty day, have about 6 or 7 stubbies then they would slip in a dodgy 1, (and because if you were silly enough to drink 4 or more of these your judgement was generally compromised, you would drink that one too) that would have you stuck to the bog for the next 2 days.

Next Foriegn dogies would bein order:
The "Oragibom" (not sure of spelling, but think it came from europe somewhere) that was smuggled into Sudan in the tanks of oil trucks while I was there 10 years ago. Not completly sure the sick feeling didnt come from the crude oil suck in the rim of the cans or the beer itself.
Next is "Solbrew" from the Solomon Islands. It starts out fairly good but after a few weeks being stored in the summer sun under a couple of sheets of iron out the back of the Point Cruz Yacht club, it tends to get a bit stagnent.

The all time worst Aussie beer would have to be Hahn super dry or Tooheys Platinum

Cheers and Beers


----------



## barls (18/9/07)

domonsura said:


> mental note......no beer for Davewalk......and anyway, they labelled it correctly when they put 'Canberra' on it. They were just sending some shit beer to the pollies, your fault for drinking it
> Vailima is right up there on my worst beers list, along with Fiji Bitter.
> Someone bought a six of this around thinking it impress me. I was impressed by their effort, but sadly the beer left me not wanting to finish the bottle.
> Others that come to mind fairly quickly are:
> ...


i vote for any beer made in the south west pacific the worst of them all is sol brew from the soloman islands its a shit of a beer and comes in two strengths strong and i think my car will run on this


----------



## tcraig20 (18/9/07)

barls said:


> i vote for any beer made in the south west pacific the worst of them all is sol brew from the soloman islands its a shit of a beer and comes in two strengths strong and i think my car will run on this



I didnt mind Tusker last time we were there. Mind you, in that humidity, cold cat pee would probably be refreshing. The bloke I was staying with (he lives there) buys them direct from the brewery, so they might be fresher (or, at least, had less time to be ruined), than buying it from other places. 

Must say it was a great trip, love the French influence (apart from the French themselves of course  )... Wander into the "city" and sit in a little bakery drinking beer and looking out over the harbour.

More on topic, 4X


----------



## barneyhanway (18/9/07)

You have one of the worst right there in your avatar pickledkiwi2 - Speights gold medal bland cold fizzy adjunct riddled sweet caramelly amber lager.


----------



## roger mellie (18/9/07)

barneyhanway said:


> You have one of the worst right there in your avatar pickledkiwi2 - Speights gold medal bland cold fizzy adjunct riddled sweet caramelly amber lager.



:excl: Thems warring words to a 'Southern Man'

Being from Auckland however I heartily agree.

Joseph Kuntz (I think the spelling is right) - insipid, flavourless lolly water of the early 80's - made by Dominion Breweries (I think) to complemet the rest of their sweet flavourless swill.

RM


----------



## bjl (18/9/07)

Tooheys Draught/New or whatever they call it these days. I reckon it must be brewed in rusted out 44 gallon drums.
VB and Crown aren't far behind it.


----------



## shonky (18/9/07)

> Worst beer I've had at a pub was a scharers lager. drank it at a pub in pyrmont.. terrible. tasted soo wrong.





Have to agree with bugwan here, have drunk a few scharers over the years and quite like it then about 18mths ago in one of my locals (The Boundary Hotel, in Redfern) had the most disgusting slop ever served up. You couldn't even call it beer, it was this infected pond juice - cloudy, vinegary with this god-awful smell. Needless to say it was straight back to the bar for a swap. This was shortly after the two lads took over the brewery and it was taken off tap at this pub shortly after.



Apologies for OT: - I haven't been in there for a while but dropped in a week ago and they now have three Barons beers on tap - Black wattle seed, pale ale and lager. Pale Ale wasn't the best but I enjoyed the other two


----------



## petesbrew (18/9/07)

bjl said:


> Tooheys Draught/New or whatever they call it these days. I reckon it must be brewed in rusted out 44 gallon drums.
> VB and Crown aren't far behind it.



Had a Hammer and Tongs the other night, followed by a Tooheys New, both from the inlaws beer fridge.
The H&T won, it was at least drinkable (and wasn't half bad as far as a thirst quencher went, just a bit bland).
The new was shite


----------



## ibast (18/9/07)

Tooheys New is a lay down misere for worst Australian beer. I think they use rejected bread yeast.

Has anybody actually tried that bottled liquid from New Zealand called Tui? Evil has a new name.


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (18/9/07)

barneyhanway said:


> You have one of the worst right there in your avatar pickledkiwi2 - Speights gold medal bland cold fizzy adjunct riddled sweet caramelly amber lager.
> 
> Dude I think I have finally found a fellow countryman I may not like
> I bet you were a Lion red man or prehaps a you were more into Reineck drink  or better still a Stienlager Blue man
> ...


----------



## geoffi (18/9/07)

pickledkiwi2 said:


> Next Foriegn dogies would bein order:
> The "Oragibom" (not sure of spelling, but think it came from europe somewhere)
> 
> Cheers and Beers




It's Oranjeboom, from Holland. (Means 'orange tree'.) I have tried it. Not horrendous. Not stupendous. But then mine didn't have 'crude' additives.


----------



## Steve (18/9/07)

ibast said:


> Has anybody actually tried that bottled liquid from New Zealand called Tui? Evil has a new name.



yeah my sister in laws fiance drinks it.....he offered me one the other night after i'd finished off my six pack of LCPA. I politely said no, I'll have a glass of lemonade instead.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ibast (18/9/07)

randyrob said:


> "RESCH'S DINNER ALE"


DA is actually funny in that I think what they do is put odd batches of other stuff in there and call it DA.

I bought it once and though "this is great for a CU beer". It was really malty and had great mouth feel. Then I bought it the next week and it was pretty much Carlton Draught. Thin and tasteless.


----------



## pickledkiwi2 (18/9/07)

Geoffi said:


> It's Oranjeboom, from Holland. (Means 'orange tree'.) I have tried it. Not horrendous. Not stupendous. But then mine didn't have 'crude' additives.



Thanks for the spelling Geoff, It was propably as much the treatment of the cans in transit as the oil additives that did for the taste, but hey after 7 or 12 of them in a dry country where it was illegal to drink anything alcoholic, its all good.
:super:


----------



## blackbock (23/9/07)

Is is just me, or does the "Award-winning Redoak Rauch" taste just like burnt mash/bacon? 

I was looking forward to opening this one today - Damned if my 50L German pilsener I recently tipped down the drain due to scorching the mash a little didn't taste equally as good, if not better. |-o


----------



## domonsura (23/9/07)

I actually thought Oranjeboom (Orangutang Boom) was a breath of half decent beer in a store full of shit last time I bought it, not sure what it would taste like with added crude though :lol:

And lets not start picking on Speights. Next to any Aussie mega swill it's liquid $^$&# gold in a bottle. (Right then, I'll just go put the gloves and helmet on....)


----------



## yalnikim (23/9/07)

dr K said:


> ... James Squire Golden Ale ...
> ... Matilda Bay Alpha Ale ...



I find both to be pretty average. Reasonable tasting mainstream beers at the absoulte best. Both are pretty much to style but lack the excellent malt profile to balance the hops.
Both beers make me glad I live in NZ. If any of you get a chance to try this years Three Boys Golden Ale - grab it with both hands.

I also find it hard to believe that Super Alpha is using imported Cascade. It's not a patch on Little Creature's or Epic.


However... to even mention them in a worst commercial beer thread is worth lynching, isn't it? Who's got the rope.


----------

